# FEED the movie



## TallEnglishman (Feb 15, 2006)

Anyone seen it? It opens here in the UK on Friday...

FEED

View attachment med_1121549217-79awsdf.jpg


:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## Mini (Feb 15, 2006)

You know your fetish has truly hit the mainstream when there's a shitty exploitation movie based on it.


----------



## RedRanger (Feb 15, 2006)

Cool use of fat suits though, even though the boobs look fake.


----------



## Zoom (Feb 15, 2006)

I've posted on IMDB's Feed forum a helluva lot, it's almost like I'm looking for a fight with any fatphobic who shows up there... I must be obsessed.

How ironic that my actions may cause a perception that US audiences would be offended, thus making the director give up finding a US distributor...

I may be showing contempt for the concept of putting an FA story into a HORROR movie instead of a romance, but I'm still willing to shell out grotzits for the shiny plastic thing.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Feb 15, 2006)

Maybe I'm just too ideological, but I am almost belligerently disgusted by the portrayal of fat admiration as the substance of horror. How the hell are you supposed to explain to fat women that they are beautiful after they've seen a flick that explains any guy who says that must be _psychotic_? Truly, most guys who think fat is beautiful want to make you _gain weight until you die_ from it. That's a great message. 

I hate the movie; its a pity the rest of the composition looks so well done.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 15, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> How the hell are you supposed to explain to fat women that they are beautiful after they've seen a flick that explains any guy who says that must be _psychotic_? Truly, most guys who think fat is beautiful want to make you _gain weight until you die_ from it. That's a great message.



Jay, you seem to me to be the type who would not even be drawn to a simpleton like this. Most intelligent people would see a movie like this and appreciate it for the horror that it is but wont assume that every fat admirer is looking to kill them. There are far too many happy couples around to substantiate any thoughts that would lean towards the FA/psycho connection.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 15, 2006)

Isn't this the same one that almost came out last year until everyone whose pictures got pinched off the Internet for it threatened to sue?


----------



## Coop (Feb 15, 2006)

I really don't like the movie's point in general. It's rude, crude, and delivers a wrong message about fat admiration.


----------



## TallEnglishman (Feb 15, 2006)

Coop said:


> I really don't like the movie's point in general. It's rude, crude, and delivers a wrong message about fat admiration.



That's like saying SE7EN was meretricious because it presented psychotic murderers in a negative light.

It's a MOO-VEE, peepul.  It'll either be entertaining, or not. That's ALL.

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## adam (Feb 15, 2006)

They have spent all this time since that brew haha online re-editting this movie I'd bet, getting rid of the copywritten* material from online that was in the picture. I'd be very suprised to see it released in the states other than in a very limitied run in a very small number of theaters, in very sellected locations. Thats just my opinion. I could be wrong.


----------



## gangstadawg (Feb 15, 2006)

great now everybody is gonna think that a FA is automatically a feeder.


----------



## gangstadawg (Feb 15, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> Maybe I'm just too ideological, but I am almost belligerently disgusted by the portrayal of fat admiration as the substance of horror. How the hell are you supposed to explain to fat women that they are beautiful after they've seen a flick that explains any guy who says that must be _psychotic_? Truly, most guys who think fat is beautiful want to make you _gain weight until you die_ from it. That's a great message.
> 
> I hate the movie; its a pity the rest of the composition looks so well done.


i kinda agree this makes us FAs look bad. REAL BAD.  also if you go to the movies website it says fat admiring men ( feeders) seek out obese females (gainers). its atomaitically calling FAs feeders.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Feb 15, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Jay, you seem to me to be the type who would not even be drawn to a simpleton like this. Most intelligent people would see a movie like this and appreciate it for the horror that it is but wont assume that every fat admirer is looking to kill them. There are far too many happy couples around to substantiate any thoughts that would lean towards the FA/psycho connection.



Lilly thank you for the compliment, and I totally see where you are coming from. You're one of the most intelligent people on the boards; perhaps it's cynicism that informs me that most people are only half as wise as you are. 

Maybe I have a pessimistic view on the world, but I've been discovering that people in general are stupider than you'd assume. Whether its a bathroom stall etching I saw today that read "Vandelism wastes intelagence," or someone explaining that "Bob Dylan is only famous 'cuz he was one of the Beatles"--people are relatively dumb. I figure even an average person who knows nothing about FA's (there seem to be plenty of those) might be impressionable when they see us presented like this in a movie. The FEED website explains that the movie is based on a "burgeoning internet community" of people just like those portrayed in the film--something I sure hope is explained in the movie itself.

Moreover, I think that even 'simpleton' fat women deserve to feel beautiful. I might not be personally dating them, but I'd hate for _anyone _to even get the _slightest_ impression that only a basketcase would like them for who they are. Sometimes I really feel like there are a lot of happy FA-BBW couples (or even Feeder-Gainer couples, topically), but all too often i get jolted back into a "reality" wherein I feel more like a deviant than a minority. The public, albeit dumb and uninformed, can be rather cruel. The last thing I'd want is the first water-cooler discussion over fat admiration to be how "f*cked up these people are that I saw in this one movie." 

But, hey, any press is good press, right? Maybe I shouldn't be so cynical. My paranoia nor my frustration are going to resolve these larger idiosyncratic intersociological issues. I would love to change the world, but I better become realistic lest I become bitter.

I guess I'll just have to go see Phat Girlz with Mo'nique instead. Who wants to come with me? I'm putting the armrest up, and the Milk Duds and buttered popcorn are on me. 



Jay West Coast


----------



## fatlane (Feb 15, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> ...and the Milk Duds and buttered popcorn are on me.
> 
> Jay West Coast



Kinky!

White text so I can make the 10 character limit.


----------



## Tina (Feb 15, 2006)

You're on, Jay, and I completely agree with you. It only affirms mainstream opinion that fat people aren't worthy of love, lust and adoration, and that those who do are weird. Now, it will go from weird, to absolutely perverted, since most people know nothing about the difference between the preference of liking fat women and being an actual feeder and demonizing that -- particularly given that any show about guys liking fat women is sensationalized and not treated like a preference as normal as liking thin women.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 15, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> I guess I'll just have to go see Phat Girlz with Mo'nique instead. Who wants to come with me? I'm putting the armrest up, and the Milk Duds and buttered popcorn are on me.
> 
> Jay West Coast




*raises hand* Extra butter-like substance, please.


----------



## Venus de Mpls (Feb 16, 2006)

I've not seen the movie but heck ya, I want to. It is the basest of urges for me, a feedee... to be fed to death.

It is *not* something I would ever give into. Ever. But, good golly, again this is fiction. And a very underground movie.

I don't think it has the power to become propaganda against fat folks more than any news agency peddling the fear of fat.


----------



## chubbyloverinak (Feb 16, 2006)

Most people will realize it's a movie, I think. At any rate, it does further our cause by bringing it out into the light a little bit more, even if it isn't an accurate portrayal. Maybe someone will see it and become curious, check out a few websites, and before you know it we have a convert.

As for the negative attention, it will cause people to ask questions. "Oh my god, are there really people like that?" they will ask. And our response would be, "Well, not EXACTLY..." and you can see where it could go from there.

I think Jay said it best: any press is good press.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 16, 2006)

Tina said:


> You're on, Jay, and I completely agree with you. It only affirms mainstream opinion that fat people aren't worthy of love, lust and adoration, and that those who do are weird. Now, it will go from weird, to absolutely perverted, since most people know nothing about the difference between the preference of liking fat women and being an actual feeder and demonizing that -- particularly given that any show about guys liking fat women is sensationalized and not treated like a preference as normal as liking thin women.



I guess I'm looking at things in a more optimistic view. A wise friend of mine once told me that there is no such thing as bad publicity. At one time I used to get really worked up when I saw fat women portraying themselves as gluttonous pigs in photos. It made me unbelievably uncomfortable thinking it reinforced stereotypes and people were going to think poorly of me, yada yada. But a show of hands here on how many FA's saw something like that for the first time and thought, "Omygod, WHERE DO I FIND THIS!!" and did a search and wound up here? If it didn't exist a lot of people would still be walking around thinking themselves deviant or defective because their preference doesn't add up. I remember seeing my first issue of Dimensions and thinking, "Look at these ladies, I could NEVER do that!" 

I'm thinking along those same terms where FEED is concerned. Many will see it and come away thinking, "That movie sucked, I want my money back." While others will say, "Omygod, WHERE DO I FIND THIS!!" I feel bad for the simpletons who will think what they think. But if it were presented on a silver platter with parsley snips they would still think thusly, there's nothing you can do. But the word is out.

EDIT: Oh! And count me in for Sno Caps and popcorn, extra butter!


----------



## TallFatSue (Feb 16, 2006)

Mini said:


> You know your fetish has truly hit the mainstream when there's a shitty exploitation movie based on it.


That's for darn sure, and obesity itself has hit the mainstream because we fat people are now probably in the majority of the population.

Gadzooks! This sentence of the movie synopsis caught my eye:


> Phillip tracks him to Toledo, Ohio, and goes there determined to uncover the sinister underworld.


My home town has a sinister underworld? I like Toledo because it's comfy and quiet (our biggest celebrities, if we can call them that, are Tony Packo and Jamie Farr). We probably have more restaurants per capita in Toledo than anywhere else in the USA, so sometimes I joke that I'm obese because it's my civic duty to support our economy, although I've never used a funnel.  Will this movie give us a reputation as the feeder capital of the world? Think of the ramifications! It's kinda far-fetched to think that Toledo might become a fat glam center, but stranger things have happened. It's only a movie.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 16, 2006)

Dude. We SO do not have a death pool on feedees.

And is it just me, or did they get the guy who defends feeding to look like Conrad? Kinda? 

Feh. Not gonna see this one at all. They even had fake Cannes-type awards at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## pickleman357 (Feb 17, 2006)

Well, few thoughts

How many movies has someone's spouce gone crazy and tried to kill them? Does this mean people will never get married again?
Yes, I know the agruement to that, Fat Acceptance isn't mainstream enough and could give it a bad rap.
But. what if the movie has a happen ending? What if she goes down to 400lbs and they live happily ever after on a beach somewhere?

The trailer doesn't really show much of the story, so I'm going to have to go and see it or have someone spoil it for me before I make any disicions,


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Feb 17, 2006)

Considering the big trend in current horror flix these days is toward dark, sadistic & skuzzy with little hope for redemption (see _Saw_), Im not expecting any happy waddles into the sunset with this un. Me, Ill probably wait til it shows on cable alongside cheesy horror exercises like _Scarecrow Goes Wild_ . . .


----------



## FreneticFangs (Feb 17, 2006)

At first I thought, hey it can't be THAT bad. Maybe I'll go see it with my boyfriend or at least show him the site. 
Couple of clips and an ad later:
I'd rather see Ms.American Pie in a fat suit making FUN of fat people in Date Movie than depict my fetish as some kind of horror.
The movie IS all horror. There's nothing sexy about the way they depict it.

It even made ME feel gross and I've been an FFA since I had hormones. *throws up at main ad*


----------



## coyote wild (Feb 17, 2006)

honestly, the movie didn't initially bother me. i mean, i saw the potential jab at our little community, but didnt dwell over it.

until i was driving to school the other day. my mind wanders on that long drive and i think about everything. this particular instance, one of them being _Feed_. as soon as i got out of the car and was among people, i felt like a freak. knowing that my fetish is something that others feel should be frowned upon, just made me feel like an outsider in an environment that i normally enjoy attending.


----------



## Tina (Feb 17, 2006)

You could be right, Lilly. I'd really *rather* believe your scenario then one closer to what I think will happen, and certainly allow for the possibility.


----------



## Archangel (Feb 18, 2006)

coyote wild said:


> honestly, the movie didn't initially bother me. i mean, i saw the potential jab at our little community, but didnt dwell over it.
> 
> until i was driving to school the other day. my mind wanders on that long drive and i think about everything. this particular instance, one of them being _Feed_. as soon as i got out of the car and was among people, i felt like a freak. knowing that my fetish is something that others feel should be frowned upon, just made me feel like an outsider in an environment that i normally enjoy attending.



You know, given enough money, they can make any fetish into a movie and make the populace who is into that type of thing feel less of a normal person. Heck I can just a see a furry horror movie titled Call of the Wild or some such thing.

I think if you take a step back and realize that people are going to have whatever perception they want to have, it will help get over your blues.


----------



## TallEnglishman (Feb 19, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> While others will say, "Omygod, WHERE DO I FIND THIS!!"



Good point, Lilly. That's how it works for me. 

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## TallEnglishman (Feb 19, 2006)

Wilson Barbers said:


> (see _Saw_)



No, _don't_!!! I saw SAW (see what a tongue twister it is to even describe the experience) a few weeks ago on DVD. Great premise, abysmal plot development, woeful acting, clever hype. And look see? Weirdly enough, I _haven't_ taken to kidnapping strangers, chaining them to radiators in my underground lair, setting them tortuous mind-game puzzles, and pretending to be a corpse next to them. Nor have I started organising petitions to protest about the behaviour of those who do. I think I realised early on SAW was a moo-vee, not a documentary or expose. 

FEED will be gone before this thread expires, in all likelihood, _unless_ everyone over-reacts and turns it into something more.

Oh jeez, this has given me a headache. :doh: 

 

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## Seth Warren (Feb 19, 2006)

TallEnglishman said:


> I _haven't_ taken to kidnapping strangers, chaining them to radiators in my underground lair, setting them tortuous mind-game puzzles, and pretending to be a corpse next to them.



Then you just haven't _lived_ yet, man!


----------



## TallEnglishman (Feb 19, 2006)

Seth Warren said:


> Then you just haven't _lived_ yet, man!



LOL

   

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 19, 2006)

Okay. I'm terrible. I'm going to hell. I know this.

This movie looks awesome. I LOVE campy stuff like this, and I'm a fat chick. My mom and I will both be so on top of this.


----------



## Tragdor (Feb 19, 2006)

I am just sick of people talking about this movie. And sick of lame formulaic horror movies


----------



## TallEnglishman (Feb 19, 2006)

Tragdor said:


> I am just sick of people talking about this movie.



Anyone else spot the irony? LOL

 :doh: 

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## fatgirl33 (Feb 19, 2006)

This really isn't my kind of movie, so I can't see myself sitting through it... What I don't understand is why everyone is so worked up about it? Remember, this is fiction - it's a story about (presumably) one bad guy who happens to be a ba-a-ad feeder. So what? Someone write the screenplay where the FA is the good guy (or is that what Shallow Hal was supposed to be?).

Maybe it's because this is the first major film that uses our "fetish?" Is that why some people think it will paint us all with the same colour? I wouldn't worry about it too much. First, this film is not going to be taken seriously - this isn't Saving Private Ryan, y'know - and second, I don't think anyone outside of the BBW/FA community really cares. We already know most of the population is "against" us for loving fat, and this little flick isn't going to substantially reinforce or change that belief.

I think I'll wait to see what America Ferrera's next film is...

Brenda


----------



## sockratezz (Feb 19, 2006)

Look people, IT'S A MOVIE. Nothing more , nothing less. If it were a big budget Hollywood flick it wouldn't be making the film festival rounds or be in limited release. Personally, I like horror movies and I'll probaly see it when it comes to local film festival in March. But that's me. If you think a film or any media can't twist a fetish to sensationalize it, stop kidding yourself. It's a fetish ,just like anything else thats not the quote/unqoute norm, it can be painted negative to make money. But if it's your thing you are gonna like regardless of what is said or seen. If you allow a movie to affect what your fetish is to you because of how others will veiw you ,then its not a fetish it's a Fad and you're not really into it. Remember it's FICTION not REALITY.


----------



## shy guy (Feb 19, 2006)

Ok it's time to hear from the filmmaker ...This movie going to SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how bad will it SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!! its going to SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! like Pairs Hilton in that video buzz!!! zig!!! come on people this movie is bad so don't worry about ok one day there will be a movie about FAs and BBWs that is good trust me  I will go to hollwood and change alot of things...count on the Shy Guy  ...later


----------



## TallEnglishman (Feb 19, 2006)

shy guy said:


> I will go to hollwood and change alot of things...



You going to sneak weightgainer into Catherine Zeta Jones' coffee?  

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## OneFreeMan (Feb 19, 2006)

Like it or not, what you do is unhealthy regardless. This so called "fetish" is nothing like a hair preference. I know this topic would pop up on these boards. Being obese is not healthy by any means, if you knew anything about the medical branch, you'd know the heart is working harder, thus potentially shaving years off your life. You are essentially killing people by "feeding" them. This fetish is more or less, lethal in all aspects. Liking someone with red hair, doesn't mean you risk their lives to get them to that state.


----------



## TallEnglishman (Feb 20, 2006)

OneFreeMan said:


> Like it or not, what you do is unhealthy regardless. This so called "fetish" is nothing like a hair preference. I know this topic would pop up on these boards. Being obese is not healthy by any means, if you knew anything about the medical branch, you'd know the heart is working harder, thus potentially shaving years off your life. You are essentially killing people by "feeding" them. This fetish is more or less, lethal in all aspects. Liking someone with red hair, doesn't mean you risk their lives to get them to that state.



I'm not going to flame you, OneFreeMan: just try to deal sensitively with your contention that gaining is "unhealthy, regardless". 

Guess what? I don't agree. Here's my take:

I think the most important thing you can do in life is honour your own soul/psyche. For years - most of my early adulthood - I struggled inside because deep down I knew I wanted to gain, and yet society - or rather, my perception of society - seemed to dictate that I should stay slim. So I made what other people thought my rule of living, even at the expense of honouring my self. 

This is a rather complicated way of saying that feederism is not necessarily unhealthy. I'm not saying it needn't be - if you gain or feed someone to beyond what they are comfortable with, then yes, it's going to disable/destroy them. But if you keep measuring your gain against how you truthfully feel, I believe you will not only be much happier and healthier, you will be a beacon to others.

But then, conformity is a 4-letter word in my universe. 

I'd be genuinely interested to know why you're so frightened of obesity.

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## OneFreeMan (Feb 20, 2006)

I don't expect you take this lying down, nor do I expect you to agree with me, but your logic lacks any real foundation. Society tells us to not kill people, therefore, you don't do it. If your soul is corrupt (Medicine refers to this as "mental instability"), you don't kill people to break this so called "conformity". Conformity is here for a reason, its to keep order, and now and then, people like you tend to try and break this conform, and try to be.....special. Just because you like to eat, doesn't mean you repeatedly do it for the sake of doing it, nor do you do it to meet people's standards. Like it or not, you are just like the rest of society, you want somebody to change their body to meet your standards, its just backwards, and unhealthy.


----------



## TallEnglishman (Feb 20, 2006)

OneFreeMan said:


> I don't expect you take this lying down, nor do I expect you to agree with me, but your logic lacks any real foundation. Society tells us to not kill people, therefore, you don't do it. If your soul is corrupt (Medicine refers to this as "mental instability"), you don't kill people to break this so called "conformity". Conformity is here for a reason, its to keep order, and now and then, people like you tend to try and break this conform, and try to be.....special. Just because you like to eat, doesn't mean you repeatedly do it for the sake of doing it, nor do you do it to meet people's standards. Like it or not, you are just like the rest of society, you want somebody to change their body to meet your standards, its just backwards, and unhealthy.



Hmmmm. You still seem fearful/angry. Guess we'll just have to agree to disagree! Thanks for posting 

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## OneFreeMan (Feb 20, 2006)

All I'm doing is stating my position, which is what you do is unhealthy.


----------



## Mini (Feb 20, 2006)

OneFreeMan said:


> I don't expect you take this lying down, nor do I expect you to agree with me, but your logic lacks any real foundation. Society tells us to not kill people, therefore, you don't do it. If your soul is corrupt (Medicine refers to this as "mental instability"), you don't kill people to break this so called "conformity". Conformity is here for a reason, its to keep order, and now and then, people like you tend to try and break this conform, and try to be.....special. Just because you like to eat, doesn't mean you repeatedly do it for the sake of doing it, nor do you do it to meet people's standards. Like it or not, you are just like the rest of society, you want somebody to change their body to meet your standards, its just backwards, and unhealthy.



Peace through conformity. That's a new one.


----------



## TallEnglishman (Feb 20, 2006)

Mini said:


> Peace through conformity. That's a new one.



LOL.

And note, he still doesn't explain _why_ he's so fearful. Ah well... 

 

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## OneFreeMan (Feb 20, 2006)

I don't know where you get this "fearful" idea, stating your opinion on a particular subject, does not necessarily mean you're fearful of something. I know I can prove my point, that this "feederism" is unhealthy, there isn't much of an argument you can provide, being obese is not healthy. The entire "fat fetish" ins unhealthy, mainly because it promotes an unhealthy style of life.


----------



## Mini (Feb 20, 2006)

OneFreeMan said:


> I don't know where you get this "fearful" idea, stating your opinion on a particular subject, does not necessarily mean you're fearful of something. I know I can prove my point, that this "feederism" is unhealthy, there isn't much of an argument you can provide, being obese is not healthy. The entire "fat fetish" ins unhealthy, mainly because it promotes an unhealthy style of life.



And in other news, the world's mortality rate is holding steady at 100 percent.

Live how ya' want, so long as you do it on your own terms. Life is too short to have it any other way.

/Consenting adults can do what they want
//Ya' don't have to like it
///Or understand it
////Slashies


----------



## shy guy (Feb 20, 2006)

TallEnglishman said:


> You going to sneak weightgainer into Catherine Zeta Jones' coffee?
> 
> :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


Well no I was going to make a movie with FAs and BBWs as the stars but your idea is good to I might just do that as well as make the movie...later


----------



## OneFreeMan (Feb 20, 2006)

Yes, but inflicting it upon other people may be considered a distant form of murder, you are just as bad as men attracted to skinny girls, you're trying to mold a girl into what you like. In this small community, the girls have to conform to being bigger, its like an alternate. How can you say "I break conform" when you're just inflicting a different form of it upon others?


----------



## Mini (Feb 20, 2006)

OneFreeMan said:


> Yes, but inflicting it upon other people may be considered a distant form of murder, you are just as bad as men attracted to skinny girls, you're trying to mold a girl into what you like. In this small community, the girls have to conform to being bigger, its like an alternate. How can you say "I break conform" when you're just inflicting a different form of it upon others?



Size acceptance is just what it says: The realisation that people can be beautiful regardless of their weight. We accept people as they are; if THEY want to change, it's their decision, not as a result of pressure from our community.

I think you've mistaken feederism to be a larger part of the SA movement than it actually is. It's a fetish, not unlike any other. It may be odd, but again, so long as it's between consenting adults, who gives a fuck? No one's pushing anyone to do fuck all.

And for the record, I've never "distantly murdered" anyone, though I did hurt a guy's feelings once. I'd appreciate it if you would dial down the accusations.


----------



## shy guy (Feb 20, 2006)

OneFreeMan said:


> Yes, but inflicting it upon other people may be considered a distant form of murder, you are just as bad as men attracted to skinny girls, you're trying to mold a girl into what you like. In this small community, the girls have to conform to being bigger, its like an alternate. How can you say "I break conform" when you're just inflicting a different form of it upon others?


Dude!!! whats wrong dude do you need a hug whats up with the hate let me tell you dude I don't give a dam what you say and I don't care what you think of me ok I'm just hear to tell you that this is something you can't win so shut up you sed your spill be done with it.


----------



## OneFreeMan (Feb 20, 2006)

You're looking at this from too closed in a view. If you find bigger women attractive, you're not accepting them for who they are. If you think skinny women are hot, but don't criticize fat women, yes, you are size acceptant, but looking at pictures of fat women in lingerie, thats not accepting size, thats just satisfying a fetish.


----------



## Mini (Feb 20, 2006)

OneFreeMan said:


> You're looking at this from too closed in a view. If you find bigger women attractive, you're not accepting them for who they are. If you think skinny women are hot, but don't criticize fat women, yes, you are size acceptant, but looking at pictures of fat women in lingerie, thats not accepting size, thats just satisfying a fetish.



That's a logical fallacy on a par with "You'll love this pasta! It's made of kids, and you teach kindergarten!"

But, of course, you know this, and you're just trying to stir shit up.

You're now ignored. Thanks for playing!


----------



## shy guy (Feb 20, 2006)

OneFreeMan said:


> You're looking at this from too closed in a view. If you find bigger women attractive, you're not accepting them for who they are. If you think skinny women are hot, but don't criticize fat women, yes, you are size acceptant, but looking at pictures of fat women in lingerie, thats not accepting size, thats just satisfying a fetish.


Look I told you shut it your just makeing your self look like a jackass


----------



## GunnDancer (Feb 20, 2006)

Okay...just a couple of things. And yes, once again I realize I've been MIA for quite some time --ANYWAY!

1) OneFreeMan, you're probably not going to find a whole lot of sympathy or agreement posting on this board. Not that I'm not saying your not right in your own twisted way. YES, it is unhealthy to FORCE someone to gain weight, just as much as it is unhealthy to force someone to be a size zero waist. Key word there is FORCE. If however, a person chooses to gain weight on their own, that is their perogative.

2)Secondly, you can be heavy and be healthy. I admit that I am personally trying to lose weight, but not for health issues...well, not for physical health issues. I am as fit as can be. Optimum blood pressure, good heart rate, low cholesterol and GASP! I'm FAT! But you know what else? There are people out there who only weigh 100 pounds who are dying from all kinds of diseases that most people would think are associated with being healthy. It's called dying, no one can avoid it.

3) And lastly, why is it okay to ogle a skinny woman but not a fat woman? HELLLOOOOOOOOOO! People have preferences. Did you realize that up until the seventies, heavy women were considered beautiful?? It wasn't until someone decided that skeletons were sexy that we have this new wave coming in. Oh yeah, and did you know that most of the world that hasn't been Americanized still finds larger women beautiful? And I am American and damn proud of it. But no one can say it's okay to find skinny women hot, but big girls are a fetish. Guess what bubba, in another decade or so ALL the girls and guys are probably going to be big around here so you might as well get used to it or fly to another planet. Geez...what part of size acceptance do some people miss on this board?

Anyway...I'm done with my rant! I shall now disappear for another several weeks! Naked Man away! (for those that get this reference, you all get a gold star. For those that don't...it's some where on the hot guys thingy part of the board).


----------



## Angel (Feb 20, 2006)

OneFreeMan said:


> Yes, but inflicting it upon other people may be considered a distant form of murder, you are just as bad as men attracted to skinny girls, you're trying to mold a girl into what you like. In this small community, the girls have to conform to being bigger, its like an alternate. How can you say "I break conform" when you're just inflicting a different form of it upon others?



"the girls have to conform to being bigger"

That is where YOU are wrong! I am fat. I have always been fat. This is me, and this is part of who I am! I do not conform to what *others* like you think that I should be!

Acceptance is about NOT thinking that a person should have to change to please YOU or anyone else. 

You really don't know what you are talking about. WHY are you here anyway???


----------



## Angel (Feb 20, 2006)

OneFreeMan said:


> You're looking at this from too closed in a view. If you find bigger women attractive, you're not accepting them for who they are. If you think skinny women are hot, but don't criticize fat women, yes, you are size acceptant, but looking at pictures of fat women in lingerie, thats not accepting size, thats just satisfying a fetish.



WRONG AGAIN!!! 

If a guy sees me and thinks that I am attractive at the size that I am, he *IS* accepting me for who I am! 

Looking at pictures of women (whether the woman is skinny or fat) is not a fetish UNLESS the guy *has* to look at those pictures to become aroused or in order to ejaculate. 

If a guy happens to look at pictures and happens to become aroused and continually fantasizes about the woman in the pic...that is LUST.

Ya got your terms all mixed up!


----------



## Angel (Feb 20, 2006)

And while I'm at it...

The movie has it all wrong, too. 

Fat admirers are guys who are attracted to fat women.

Feeders are guys who want to fatten up women or who are into seeing a woman gain.

Feedees are women who are into gaining for sexual pleasure.

Gainers are usually men who are into putting on the pounds themself.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 20, 2006)

OneFreeMan said:


> Like it or not, what you do is unhealthy regardless. This so called "fetish" is nothing like a hair preference. I know this topic would pop up on these boards. Being obese is not healthy by any means, if you knew anything about the medical branch, you'd know the heart is working harder, thus potentially shaving years off your life. You are essentially killing people by "feeding" them. This fetish is more or less, lethal in all aspects. Liking someone with red hair, doesn't mean you risk their lives to get them to that state.



Hm, like sadism, it can be healthy or unhealthy. One might have a rape fantasy. If planned out by two consensual partners, I say that's their business. Doesn't mean someone is really routinely raping their partner. Same goes for feeding. Just because someone plans to feed their S/O a big meal, rub their belly, and then have sex because feederism turns them on doesn't mean they're going to stuff their lover until they go *POP*!


----------



## Angel (Feb 20, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> I guess I'll just have to go see Phat Girlz with Mo'nique instead. Who wants to come with me? I'm putting the armrest up, and the Milk Duds and buttered popcorn are on me.




Hmmmm....

The Milk Duds and the buttered popcorn are *on* you...

Well, I've did the chocolate syrup thing, and the sweet honey thing, and the chocolate pudding thing, and the Reddi Whip thing, and even ate Cheetos off of a guys chest and lower torso, oh! and maraschino cherries, too!

Milk Duds and buttered popcorn? That would be something new...

I'm game! *giggles*

Will that be with or without the green towel? 

Maybe I should introduce myself first.  hint hint *giggles*


----------



## LeedsFeeder (Feb 20, 2006)

OneFreeMan said:


> You're looking at this from too closed in a view. If you find bigger women attractive, you're not accepting them for who they are. If you think skinny women are hot, but don't criticize fat women, yes, you are size acceptant, but looking at pictures of fat women in lingerie, thats not accepting size, thats just satisfying a fetish.



What a load of nonsense!


----------



## fatgirl33 (Feb 20, 2006)

OneFreeMan said:


> If you think skinny women are hot, but don't criticize fat women, yes, you are size acceptant, but looking at pictures of fat women in lingerie, thats not accepting size, thats just satisfying a fetish.



You have a marvelously slanted view, I find your bizarre definitions very interesting (especially the one about Conformity being there to keep us safe... you've confused conformity with obeying the law, which is just priceless).

How do you define fetish? If I like girls with big... noses, and only look at them on the street, or in magazines, or whatever, do I have a big nose fetish? No, I have a preference. Just like you might prefer short girls, tall girls, blondes, etc. 

You are almost right, Size Acceptance is about NO ONE criticizing people (not just fat women) based on their size, just as no person should be criticized based on what is perceived to be a physical flaw (one person's flaw is another person's preference - we don't all conform to the same view you know, no matter how hard we try!). But what we have here is a segment of society who has traditionally been cast aside, belittled and made to feel like rubish. The SA movement, especially outlets like Dimensions, is here to tell us, "Hey, you're okay - in fact, we think you're FANTASTIC!" It's about rebuilding esteme and worth. 

And hey, if a few people wank-off to it, no harm done. (It doesn't hurt anyone if they do, see, which is why it's not illegal and killing people is - nothing to do with conforming.)

Brenda


----------



## NFA (Feb 20, 2006)

OFM, you are conflating feederism with fat admiration. Its not hard to see why, since you are clearly highly bigoted towards fat people and wish to latch onto something easily attacked as a means of attacking all self-accepting fat people and fat admirerers. Rest assured, that no matter how much you wish it to be so, simply prefering fat women is not a fetish by any reasonable definition of the word. Nor is fat as unrelentingly unhealthy as you seek to make it out to be. Quite the opposite, indeed. Using an unrelated fetish to advance your disgust with fat people is shameful and dishonest.


----------



## GunnDancer (Feb 20, 2006)

I must say, that if OFM is still around:

What the hell were you thinking? You came on this board and basically called us a bunch of sick freaks. Did you seriously think that the majority of the board would suddenly rush to your side in agreement? Geez.


----------



## gangstadawg (Feb 20, 2006)

OneFreeMan said:


> I don't expect you take this lying down, nor do I expect you to agree with me, but your logic lacks any real foundation. Society tells us to not kill people, therefore, you don't do it. If your soul is corrupt (Medicine refers to this as "mental instability"), you don't kill people to break this so called "conformity". Conformity is here for a reason, its to keep order, and now and then, people like you tend to try and break this conform, and try to be.....special. Just because you like to eat, doesn't mean you repeatedly do it for the sake of doing it, nor do you do it to meet people's standards. Like it or not, you are just like the rest of society, you want somebody to change their body to meet your standards, its just backwards, and unhealthy.


conformity eh. you have been playing to much half-life2 i can tell that also by your name.


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Feb 20, 2006)

Tina said:


> -- particularly given that any show about guys liking fat women is sensationalized and not treated like a preference as normal as liking thin women.



To me, the movie doesn't demonizes fat women is much as a demonizes men who like fat women. After all, I have been told more than once that my preference for large women is sick and perverted and a movie like this only emphasizes this point even more!

Now, I know that my sexual preference for fat women is neither sick nor perverted but try telling that to all the rest of the world who believe that being fat is extremely unhealthy and anyone who is attracted to fat people is also unhealthy in a psychological sense.

Yes, I realize is just a movie... but this movie still makes me uncomfortable by bringing up all my negative FA feelings and experiences.


----------



## pickleman357 (Feb 20, 2006)

Make_Lunch_Not_War said:


> To me, the movie doesn't demonizes fat women is much as a demonizes men who like fat women. After all, I have been told more than once that my preference for large women is sick and perverted and a movie like this only emphasizes this point even more!


Very good point. Actually... with that in mind, I think it attacks FAs more then BBWs. Hmmm...


Oh and OneFreeMan, a few things.



> I don't expect you take this lying down, nor do I expect you to agree with me, but your logic lacks any real foundation. Society tells us to not kill people, therefore, you don't do it. If your soul is corrupt (Medicine refers to this as "mental instability"), you don't kill people to break this so called "conformity". Conformity is here for a reason, its to keep order, and now and then, people like you tend to try and break this conform, and try to be.....special.


Totally Conformity would take away our free will. So why not just make us all robots in white clothes who think nothing and do nothing other then run society?


> Just because you like to eat, doesn't mean you repeatedly do it for the sake of doing it, nor do you do it to meet people's standards. Like it or not, you are just like the rest of society, you want somebody to change their body to meet your standards, its just backwards, and unhealthy.


Just like the rest of society? Excuse me? North American society states that you have to be a certin weight to be beautiful... which is somewhere in the negitives. Here, you let your body be what your body wants to be. If your body is most comfotable at 200lbs, fine, if it wants to be 600lbs, fine. That your choice.
Notice how its Size Acceptance. key word there is Size. Not _"You have to be fat to be beautiful!"_, whatever the size you are or want to be, we accept that.
Fat admirers are just people who prefer fat people over skinny ones, just like liking red heads over brunettes.


> I know I can prove my point, that this "feederism" is unhealthy, there isn't much of an argument you can provide, being obese is not healthy. The entire "fat fetish" ins unhealthy, mainly because it promotes an unhealthy style of life.


Here, let's have a few more unhealthy things in the world today that are unhealthy.
-Cars
-Smoking
-Alchohol
-Bungie Jumping
So why not get rid of the major ones before attacking people who just have 2nds and 3rds at the dinner table. There are bigger fish to fry here!


> Yes, but inflicting it upon other people may be considered a distant form of murder, you are just as bad as men attracted to skinny girls, you're trying to mold a girl into what you like. In this small community, the girls have to conform to being bigger, its like an alternate. How can you say "I break conform" when you're just inflicting a different form of it upon others?


As I said above *SIZE* Acceptence, meaning whatever size you are, we'll accept you the way you are. If you want to get bigger or smaller, then that's up to you.


> You're looking at this from too closed in a view. If you find bigger women attractive, you're not accepting them for who they are. If you think skinny women are hot, but don't criticize fat women, yes, you are size acceptant, but looking at pictures of fat women in lingerie, thats not accepting size, thats just satisfying a fetish.


Usually, when you want to marry someone, its a good idea that you should be attacted to them in some way.
Why would I marry someone who I don't find attactive in the least bit?
But also, they have to be the right person, because who wan'ts to marry a bitch?
Why is it wrong for the woman of your dreams, to have a body that fits what you like to see?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Feb 20, 2006)

Angel said:


> Hmmmm....
> 
> The Milk Duds and the buttered popcorn are *on* you...
> 
> ...




Hmm...I knowingly walked right into that one. I can't sneak anything by this board...but on that note, why Milk Duds and popcorn if I could have maraschino cherries!? They're so syrupy and and delicious...

It might leave some sticky residue, but that's what the green towel is _for_, I'm told. 

Oh, and I caught the hint, Angel. 

JWC


----------



## voidhead (Feb 20, 2006)

I think this is a good thread. Lot's of interesting questions raised. 

There is certainly a lot of divide within the fat community and I think a lot of people are sugar-coating a real issue. 

FEEDERISM IS SADISTIC

There...I said it. I have always fantasized about being a feeder. I love SSBBWs. The heavier the better. I think a lot of men feel the same way on this site regardless of whether they express it or not. 

At the same time, I acknowledge that these feelings I have ARE morally wrong. The desire to feed someone and encourage their obesity IS wrong! I don't particularly care, because I don't think people should waste time questioning the morality of their sexual fantasies, but I know it is wrong. How can this not be obvious? 

We who love SSBBWs and encourage them to be fat are encouraging our partners to be unhealthy. We WANT them to lead unhealthy lives because it is personally gratifying! 

And don't give me some "fat is healthy" bullshit...

Yes being a chubby person or even a moderately fat person is perfectly healthy, but once you step into supersized territory where it's over 300 Ibs the person is NOT as healthy as a normal person. Period. 

They suffer with their mobility at the very least. They can't move around as quickly or run like other people can. They are physically inferior to the rest of the population. 

That's why the majority of men find supersized women so repulsive. 

But those of us who are attracted to supersized women are Sadists, plain and simple. Something about them being unhealthy and unfit attracts us. 

How many weight gain stories say things like "she gasped for air" or "she panted heavily"? How many FAs moan and groan when their partner takes an interest in excersize or shedding some weight and getting fit? They know their partner will never be skinny, but it is the desire for fitness itself that is usually so upsetting to them.

Keep in mind I am making a designation between a casual FA who likes chubby to moderately fat women and an FA who likes them much bigger and is into feeding. And I'm not saying the categories are mutually exclusive either. For example, I have dated quite a few women who are just "thick" and not even really fat. And I have never successfully entered into a feeding relationship. I can appreciate a woman who is fat yet healthy, but IDEALLY I seek a supersized partner who is fat enough that it is a struggle to squeeze into chairs, climb a long flight of stairs etc. 

People who ideally seek seriously overweight partners somehow derive pleasure from their partner's physical inferiority, plain and simple. I know I do, as sick as it is. It's a total turn-on when I'm having sex with a really big girl and she's panting heavily. Somehow, the knowledge that all her fat is making her breathe harder is erotic to me. I often fantasize about overweight women being forced to excersize on treadmills etc. and watching them pant and sweat. The same with watching a supersized woman struggle up a flight of stairs etc.

This stuff is really dark, depraved and morally fucked up...but it's the truth and I don't think enough people acknowledge it. 

Feeders and admirers of Supersized women are attracted to the grotesque, the unhealthy. It's not some non-conformist bullshit...it is a genuine attraction to the physical unfitness of your partner. 

What's more, I think some feeders DO secretly fantasize about feeding their partner to the point where they actually die from being so overweight, as disgusting as it is. 

Now keep in mind I'm not saying feeders are "bad" people. But I think Fat Admiration at a supersized level and the desire to feed is incredibly Sadistic.

In addition, feedeeism or the desire to be fed to the point of obesity is clearly Masochistic. Don't try to put some spin on it like "oh well the woman is being fed by the man so it's actually empowering to females"...That's bullshit. The idea is to dominate the woman; bring her more and more under your control as she gets fatter and more incapable of caring for herself. 

Having someone bring you breakfast in bed is empowering once in awhile, but REQUIRING them to take care of you because you are too obese to take care of yourself is NOT empowering whatsoever. 

This is reality, and it seems to me that this is what the movie is portraying. They're not portraying normal FAs who simply enjoy big women and don't really care whether they gain or not.

They are portraying a Sadistic feeder who is enacting his ultimate fantasy. 
Sure no real feeder would ever feed his partner to death, but that doesn't mean the Sadistic nature of feederism is completely unrelated to this ultimate Sadistic act. Somewhere deep inside every feeder's subconscious IS the desire to do damage to their partner.


----------



## Mini (Feb 20, 2006)

You can tell he's serious because he keeps capitalising "sadistic." I like it when people do that.


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Feb 20, 2006)

> This stuff is really dark, depraved and morally fucked up...but it's the truth and I don't think enough people acknowledge it.



What you are talking about is completely separate from what most FAs believe. Sorry. I don't wish my fiancee to die an early death at all. She is large (301lbs) but that doesn't mean that I'm "dark, depraved and morally fucked up" because I like her the way she is.



> Somewhere deep inside every feeder's subconscious IS the desire to do damage to their partner.
> voidhead is online now Add to voidhead's Reputation Report Bad Post Reply With Quote



I really take issue with this one too.

--Bolder


----------



## Zoom (Feb 20, 2006)

OneFreeMan said:


> Being obese is not healthy by any means, if you knew anything about the medical branch, you'd know the heart is working harder, thus potentially shaving years off your life.


I know plenty about the "medical branch". It's a bunch of moneygrubbing doctors who want to sell the latest snake oil diet pills and exercise equipment, and book touting their views. Everything they have said since 1950, when they first lied with statistics, has been the most inedible bologna.

"Obese" is a medical term invented to make bigness seem awful. Why invent the term in the first place, unless it really isn't bad? Anyway, you can't expect someone with thirty extra pounds to be in danger of death, now can you? That's ridiculous. But it's the definition of "obesity".



> You are essentially killing people by "feeding" them. This fetish is more or less, lethal in all aspects.


Yes, at some point a person will get so large that they die because of the heart not pumping blood enough, or the lungs not being able to take in enough oxygen, but it isn't lethal in ALL aspects. Just the very large ones.

BTW, Fat Admiration is NOT a fetish, it's a PREFERENCE. I don't prefer thin women, I don't prefer blondes, and I don't prefer people coming in here with anti-fat prejudices straight out of the horse doctor's mouth.


----------



## shy guy (Feb 20, 2006)

voidhead said:


> I think this is a good thread. Lot's of interesting questions raised.
> 
> There is certainly a lot of divide within the fat community and I think a lot of people are sugar-coating a real issue.
> 
> ...


Ok man I do agree with you on some of that but let me ask you about male feedes do you think that a woman chould force feed a man I don't think so now look I know that there are alot of big girls here and they chould force feed a small or normal size man with out a problem but I'm not talking about a normal size man I'm talking a guy thats like 6.6 or bigger even a normal size would not go down with out a fight trust me now were am I going with this well ok there are male feedes willing to be fed the key word ''willing'' feederism is a two way street the feeder must be ''willing'' to feed there feede and the feede must be ''willing'' to be fed you can't make some one do what they want don't want to do. If they like it they like it if they don't they don't and you can't make a woman do anything if they don't want to...trust me I know and do you think that the feede is not getting off by deing fed me thinks not.So hear are my last words I don't think that feederism sadistic but I do think its strange and if feedrism is sadistic then smokeing is sadistic to(I'm not nocking any who smokes ok) its unheathy to just like feederism but people still do it.Now I am done I have sed my spill but lets hear from feeders and feedes(Gaining Goddess I'm talking to you...come Nicki lets hear it)...later


----------



## TallEnglishman (Feb 21, 2006)

Angel said:


> Feedees are women who are into gaining for sexual pleasure.



Not all feedees are female, Angel! 

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## TallEnglishman (Feb 21, 2006)

voidhead said:


> FEEDERISM IS SADISTIC...
> ...IDEALLY I seek a supersized partner who is fat enough that it is a struggle to squeeze into chairs, climb a long flight of stairs etc.
> 
> People who ideally seek seriously overweight partners somehow derive pleasure from their partner's physical inferiority, plain and simple. I know I do, as sick as it is. It's a total turn-on when I'm having sex with a really big girl and she's panting heavily. Somehow, the knowledge that all her fat is making her breathe harder is erotic to me. I often fantasize about overweight women being forced to excersize on treadmills etc. and watching them pant and sweat. The same with watching a supersized woman struggle up a flight of stairs etc.
> ...



Boy, are you confused! So many sweeping generalisations, and so much of your post is some kind of mea culpa. I simply don't agree with most of what you say. This seems to be the same tired trotting out of the usual anti-feederism stuff I've seen so much of on these boards, and find so uninteresting. Your fantasies are *not* - repeat, *not* - mine: they're frankly darker than anything I submit to, and I can certainly understand why you feel so bad about them...
Feederism needn't involve *any* kind of coercion, and I'm tired of hearing that argument, _especially_ from people who secretly get a buzz from it.

  

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## cactopus (Feb 21, 2006)

OneFreeMan said:


> I don't expect you take this lying down, nor...you want somebody to change their body to meet your standards, its just backwards, and unhealthy.









Troll


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 21, 2006)

Yeah, I don't think they're coming back...


----------



## LeedsFeeder (Feb 21, 2006)

I consider myself a feeder (my nick might have given you a hint) but I don't believe I am extreme in it. I wish no harm on anybody, I just love to see a big woman eating. She really doesn't have to be gaining weight, just the occasional _let's go for it "binge"_ is enough for me. Naturally, being a red blooded male, I prefer big women - women with lots to cuddle - and food is, often, the cause of the figure I prefer so wouldn't I enjoy seeing a woman eat? Put it this way - go for a meal with a food fascist and watch them push an egg white omlette around a plate or go for a meal with an abundant woman and enjoy her delight in the food. I know which I prefer.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 21, 2006)

I've yet to see the movie...though I watched a trailer for it online and thought it looked intriguing.

I'm curious to see it and form my own opinion of it.


Dennis


----------



## LeedsFeeder (Feb 21, 2006)

> I'm curious to see it and form my own opinion of it.



That's all we can do - my opinion of Motel owners hasn't altered since I saw Psycho*







* Woman murdering, mother embalming weirdos the lot of 'em.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 21, 2006)

Blehhh.. I won't be seeing that movie. It's an exploitation and misunderstanding of what it is to be an FA, as if feederism and Fat admiration are the same thing.

Plus the acting is terrible!!! I saw the clip titled "Feed Me." It was the worst... "I want to be 1000 pounds."..... Before that they try to mix the polkadot bikini song in a scene of the guy jumping on the bed while she sits there, and the cop is racing to get there.... Fun scene + Action scene.. Didn't work too well. 

Mr. Lawnmower man needs a kick in the rib...


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 22, 2006)

Being what it is, and me as an avid DVD collector, I'll definately get it if I can. *shrug*


----------



## gangstadawg (Feb 22, 2006)

(response for jon blazes last sentence)

more like a kick in the nuts with a wingtip shoe


----------



## pickleman357 (Feb 22, 2006)

voidhead said:


> FEEDERISM IS SADISTIC
> 
> There...I said it. I have always fantasized about being a feeder. I love SSBBWs. The heavier the better. I think a lot of men feel the same way on this site regardless of whether they express it or not.
> ....



I can see your point Void, sadly enough. I mean, the bigger the better, but this is still a human being we're talking about. I would never want my g/f or wife to be any bigger or smaller then she wants to be. 

Even though it would turn me on to no end, with a feedee who wants to be immoble. I don't think I could bring myself to do it. yeah, the gainning would be fun... be there are so many morals in the way and things to think about. And what happens after she's gained all she can? She sits in bed for the rest of her life?

I think Over sized SSBBW are very sexy. But I don't think I would ever want to know one personally because I would be conflicted between my hormones and my humanity.

I want a big g/f/wife that is not only a BBW, but can also take a walk with me down the beach on a summer's eve.

Feederism, and FA, and even Fat Fetish are all very different things even though they have things in common.

I think that's the main issue, outside of FAs, Feederism and Fat Fetish, out of a lot of fetishes and fantasies out there, weight gain is really the only thing that's posible and fairly permenent.
Check this link to see what I mean 
http://www.deviantdesires.com/

Stuff like messy fun, horse play, leather, inflation. That's all temporary. Outside of the bed room, no one knows. You can take it off and put it away.
If you're 400lbs, you're 400lbs in the bedroom and 400lbs at work.

See my point?

Now remember, I'm a full fledged FA. A fat girl makes me go all :wubu: instantly. I can't even begin to describe what my BBW of a g/f does to me! Its amazing!  

But I can see the problems and... _horrors_ I guess with a guy to has a serious Feederism Fetish. Hence the movie.

There's a whole scene with pain = pleasure. Spanking and such. So of course there are going to be people who take this too far and get themselves killed or others in an orgy of their fetish.

Fantasies are fun and healthy. But when it comes to other people, reality comes first.


----------



## Angel (Mar 5, 2006)

pickleman357 said:


> I think Over sized SSBBW are very sexy. But I don't think I would ever want to know one personally because I would be conflicted between my hormones and my humanity.
> 
> 
> If you're 400lbs, you're 400lbs in the bedroom and 400lbs at work.
> ...



What is your definition of an oversized SSBBW?

You wouldn't want to know someone personally because of .....her size?

Yes. A woman who weighs 400 pounds will weigh 400 pounds in every aspect of her life. A fat woman doesn't just put on a fat suit for a few minutes to please so-called fat admirers or so that FAs can get their kicks. 

The reality is that a fat woman is fat 24/7. The reality is that many so-called FAs do not think about that. The reality is that many so-called FAs *ARE* the ones who do *NOT* know the difference between fantasy and reality! The reality is that we fat women are fat *ALL* the time and not just when you want to fantasize about us!

What is so sad, is that many so-called FAs only see oversized SSBBWs as something to fantasize about. They fail to see us as real women with real feelings. They fail to see us as someone worth getting to know. They fail to see us as anything worthy except something to masturbate to!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 5, 2006)

Angel, the same could be said for black women, or amputee women. One of the terrible things is a characteristic of people to "fetish-ish" traits. I might think black hair is terribly sexy, but I see it as more than masturbatory material. Is that what you're getting at?


----------



## pickleman357 (Mar 7, 2006)

Angel said:


> What is your definition of an oversized SSBBW?
> 
> You wouldn't want to know someone personally because of .....her size?
> 
> ...



Oversized SSBBW? Would be someone who's immoble, or almost immoble because of their size.

An immoble woman to me is like the ulimate fantasy, but in reality, I would feel pity for her. Never being able to get out and enjoy life, massive health issues, having to take care of her 24/7.... That's a conflict in interest for me that I pray I'll never have to deal with.

I think you made the point I was trying to make. SSBBWs are women first.

That's why I always say to women, get the body that *you* want to have. Its your body.


----------



## UberAris (Mar 7, 2006)

> I think you made the point I was trying to make. SSBBWs are women first.



yeah, women are NOT objects. and the way I see this movie, is they portray feedee's as objects, and that FA's only think of women as such. Kinda insulting...


----------



## pickleman357 (Mar 7, 2006)

So I check the top again and saw this...



Mini said:


> You know your fetish has truly hit the mainstream when there's a shitty exploitation movie based on it.




which reminds me of how video games are becoming very main steam, more so then music/movies/tv etc. And then I think about how man absoluetly shitty movies there have been based off of video games. Mario Bros, Doom, Alone in the Dark, Tomb Raider (well, she wasn't too bad)

so I think shitty movies are a good sign that its becoming main stream. Its just the natural process of things.... which is reall really sad. :doh:


----------



## Tina (Mar 7, 2006)

fatgirl33 said:


> You have a marvelously slanted view, I find your bizarre definitions very interesting (especially the one about Conformity being there to keep us safe... you've confused conformity with obeying the law, which is just priceless).



Brenda, I just heve to say that you crack me up. 

Evidently, the movie sucks and is not even bad enough to be good.


----------



## gangstadawg (Mar 8, 2006)

pickleman357 said:


> Oversized SSBBW? Would be someone who's immoble, or almost immoble because of their size.
> 
> An immoble woman to me is like the ulimate fantasy, but in reality, I would feel pity for her. Never being able to get out and enjoy life, massive health issues, having to take care of her 24/7.... That's a conflict in interest for me that I pray I'll never have to deal with.
> 
> ...


im sort of against the immobile thing. if i wanted to go with a woman i wouldnt want her to be immobile because there is no fun in that. if a woman is immobile i cant take to dinner or movies or any thing like that.


----------



## gangstadawg (Mar 8, 2006)

pickleman357 said:


> So I check the top again and saw this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe the HALO movie will be sweet.


----------



## pickleman357 (Mar 8, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> maybe the HALO movie will be sweet.


.... I wouldn't get my hopes up. I just know they'll get someone like Keano Reeves to do Master Cheif and totally fuck everything up.


----------



## gangstadawg (Mar 8, 2006)

pickleman357 said:


> .... I wouldn't get my hopes up. I just know they'll get someone like Keano Reeves to do Master Cheif and totally fuck everything up.


maybe the halo movie would be sweet if it was done using CGI. like Final fantasy the movie.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 8, 2006)

Jon Blaze said:


> Blehhh.. I won't be seeing that movie. It's an exploitation and misunderstanding of what it is to be an FA, as if feederism and Fat admiration are the same thing.
> 
> Plus the acting is terrible!!! I saw the clip titled "Feed Me." It was the worst... "I want to be 1000 pounds."..... Before that they try to mix the polkadot bikini song in a scene of the guy jumping on the bed while she sits there, and the cop is racing to get there.... Fun scene + Action scene.. Didn't work too well.
> 
> Mr. Lawnmower man needs a kick in the rib...



Oh come on. A lot of the people in the film are comedians. Quit taking it so seriously. It's like saying _Drop Dead Gorgeous_ is an exploitation of what it is to be a beauty queen. No one thinks all beauty queens are shallow idiots and no one thinks all FA's are murderers.


----------



## Tina (Mar 8, 2006)

Likely not. However, it is true that the world knows much more about beauty queens than they do feeders, where there is already a lot of prejudice if it involves fat people and food.


----------



## biggie (Mar 9, 2006)

Well, I have seen the film two days ago, and all I can say is that it WON'T be released theatrically. 

The movie plays more or less like a bargain basement SEVEN, without David Fincher's talent for directing, or engaging performers like Pitt, Freeman or Spacey. The editing and lighting evokes music videos, and there is enough gratuitous (and violent) sex to play up the exploitation angle.

You know the story; An Australian cop, who has his own set of personal demons, travels all the way to Idaho to track down an evil feeder who operates a website (a mock-up exists on the net, by the way, as part of the promotion for the film: www.feederx.com) where people can wager on the gain of the latest feedee, and even her eventual death. 

Of course, the movie tries hard to "disgust" the viewer; lots of shots of Deidre's fattened and immobile body (a decent fat suit, considering the difficulties of doing believable skin tones and expose so much of it) and of her feeder stuffing her with food, rubbing it all over their bodies in a violent trance, or funnel-feeding her a mysterious and horrible substance.

As a thriller, the film could possibly work, if it wasn't for the fact that all the characters are detestable. The cop is violent to his girlfriend, the feedee is so clueless that no viewer can really feel for her, and of course, the feeder is deranged and homicidal. Even the feeder's thin wife is nuts. So eventually, you just don't care for any of the characters.

Of course, the writing isn't stellar either, as things just don't make much sense throughout. Why would a cop go so far out of his jurisdiction by himself, breaking and entering, without anyone coming after him? How can our evil feeder move the 600 pounds immobile feedee from his house to the second floor of his parent's farmhouse in secret? Why would the cop accept any food from this man in their second meeting, when he suspects him of feedeing someone to death?

Only the ending of the film comes as an immoral surprise, and have a certain shock quality to it. But like most of the film, it leaves a sour taste in your mouth.

I said before that it won't be released theatrically, and it's a fact; It just doesn't have the broad appeal to make it to the big screen. Furthermore, the screening copy I got, is from a video distribution company. So the film will go under the radar, and will be forgotten quickly. 

One interesting note: I cannot help thinking that this whole thing was inspired from the BBC documentary FAT GIRLS and FEEDERS from a few years ago which focused mainly on Gina and Teighlor. Some imagery and even bits of dialogues are lifted straight from it.

Another note: The photos (with blurred faces) from some of our estimed models are used in a quick montage near the beginning of the film, as the cop and his partner are discussing the whole feeder situation.


----------



## shy guy (Mar 9, 2006)

biggie said:


> Well, I have seen the film two days ago, and all I can say is that it WON'T be released theatrically.
> 
> The movie plays more or less like a bargain basement SEVEN, without David Fincher's talent for directing, or engaging performers like Pitt, Freeman or Spacey. The editing and lighting evokes music videos, and there is enough gratuitous (and violent) sex to play up the exploitation angle.
> 
> ...


I don't really care but....whats the big shock at the end?


----------



## Tina (Mar 9, 2006)

biggie said:


> You know the story; An Australian cop, who has his own set of personal demons, travels all the way to Idaho to track down an evil feeder who operates a website (a mock-up exists on the net, by the way, as part of the promotion for the film: www.feederx.com) where people can wager on the gain of the latest feedee, and even her eventual death.



That's really sick.


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 9, 2006)

biggie said:


> Another note: The photos (with blurred faces) from some of our estimed models are used in a quick montage near the beginning of the film, as the cop and his partner are discussing the whole feeder situation.




Who?? I mean can they do this without permission even if they cover the faces? Its not illegal?


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 9, 2006)

Empire magazine gave it three stars.


----------



## TallEnglishman (Mar 10, 2006)

biggie said:


> Well, I have seen the film two days ago, and all I can say is that it WON'T be released theatrically.



Actually, it was released in at least two cinemas here in the UK in the last month.



biggie said:


> One interesting note: I cannot help thinking that this whole thing was inspired from the BBC documentary FAT GIRLS and FEEDERS from a few years ago which focused mainly on Gina and Teighlor. Some imagery and even bits of dialogues are lifted straight from it.



It wasn't a BBC documentary. It was made by an independent company for Channel 4 (first shown in March 2003)

The independent company is called Optomen.






There's an interesting reaction & thread here.
:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## Chode McBlob (Mar 10, 2006)

I heard about it. Frankly, I don't think it will have lined like Star Wars did. In fact they'll be lucky if they can sell any tickets at all. It will probably do better on DVD so people can see it privately. Only true feeders/feedees will love it.


----------



## biggie (Mar 10, 2006)

TallEnglishman said:


> Actually, it was released in at least two cinemas here in the UK in the last month.:



I stand corrected. But I did mean a North American release.



TallEnglishman said:


> It wasn't a BBC documentary. It was made by an independent company for Channel 4 (first shown in March 2003)
> 
> The independent company is called Optomen..:



Oops! You are right. Wherever it's from, it's obvioulsy an influence.


----------



## TallEnglishman (Mar 12, 2006)

biggie said:


> I stand corrected. But I did mean a North American release.



Too many Americans assume the world begins and ends on their front porch. Not least, "President" Bush. Actually there's a place called Europe and - hem hem - the Middle/Far East... etc etc

(Not attacking you, biggie - just rather bored with certain assumptions made by some posters on these boards and in DIM chat...)

 

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## biggie (Mar 12, 2006)

TallEnglishman said:


> Too many Americans assume the world begins and ends on their front porch. Not least, "President" Bush. Actually there's a place called Europe and - hem hem - the Middle/Far East... etc etc
> 
> (Not attacking you, biggie - just rather bored with certain assumptions made by some posters on these boards and in DIM chat...)
> 
> ...



No offense taken...I'm Canadian. ;p


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Mar 12, 2006)

It's easy for feeder/encouragers like myself to get pissed to see my fetish woven into a morbid suspense thriller, but at the end of the day, I don't think anyone has seen _Psycho_ and automatically assumed that all cross dressers keep dead bodies in their basements and hack people to death with kitchen knives in the shower.
One thing that *does* piss me off, though, is that the trailer I saw had BBW clips stolen from our friends here in Dimensions. I first saw it a year ago and I can't recall everyone, but I distinctly remember seeing BigCutieCindy's clip of her eating a Thanksgiving turkey. Someone posted about it here at that time, and any ladies who knew they were in the trailer were sure to come forward and confirm that they *were not* contacted by the film company for these clips and *did not* receive any royalties.
I'll probably see this movie (eventually), and I'm likely to see it on a video store shelf as the newest addition to the "straight to video" collection, right next to _Castle Freak_ and _Prison of the Dead_. I can wait, though...


----------



## TallEnglishman (Mar 13, 2006)

biggie said:


> No offense taken...I'm Canadian. ;p



"Blame Canada! Blame Canada!" lol. (And thanks for not taking offence  )

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## Tina (Mar 13, 2006)

Yeah, but his girlfriend is American.





You do have to admit that the American movie market is pretty significant, though, eh? And there are a number of us who are aware that we are not the only country on the globe...


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Mar 15, 2006)

Alright 

Yes this movie is about Obesity and a Feeder/Feedee Relationship but I think its Demeaning when you make a movie that has the main point of eating in it. Maybe those people in the Upper Pennisula are just not use to seeing movies that really have a point to them. This is terrible to have a Movie come out with this Message why did they have to make a Movie out of it and its just Digusting to me I'm going to tell you the truth it is Disgusting I"m not making ya'll feel bad but i"m not going to look at this Naked Picture of a Fat Overweight Male/Woman can't really tell what Gender it is. I"m being real I don't care if ya'll get mad at me I"m going to tell you what i feel and what i feel is they are not going to make alot of money on this Movie becuase its not going to get any people to come see a Movie with just Feeding a Fat Man/Woman and watching him Grow. Sounds really unethical to me but this is my opinion maybe ya'll have something else in mind but I don't like the movie at all


----------



## Mini (Mar 15, 2006)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> Alright
> 
> Yes this movie is about Obesity and a Feeder/Feedee Relationship but I think its Demeaning when you make a movie that has the main point of eating in it. Maybe those people in the Upper Pennisula are just not use to seeing movies that really have a point to them. This is terrible to have a Movie come out with this Message why did they have to make a Movie out of it and its just Digusting to me I'm going to tell you the truth it is Disgusting I"m not making ya'll feel bad but i"m not going to look at this Naked Picture of a Fat Overweight Male/Woman can't really tell what Gender it is. I"m being real I don't care if ya'll get mad at me I"m going to tell you what i feel and what i feel is they are not going to make alot of money on this Movie becuase its not going to get any people to come see a Movie with just Feeding a Fat Man/Woman and watching him Grow. Sounds really unethical to me but this is my opinion maybe ya'll have something else in mind but I don't like the movie at all



What language do they speak on your home planet?


----------



## TallEnglishman (Mar 16, 2006)

ChubbyBlackSista, you need to edit your posts. And consider using punctuation. Otherwise it comes across as an ill thought out rant. Consider your poor reader, trying to make sense of what you're writing!

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 16, 2006)

Please don't feed the movie.


----------



## Jes (Mar 16, 2006)

The clip I saw had the feedee conversing with the feeder, and saying: hmmn, you must've put something different in this batch, it tastes saltier (or something like that).
I was surprised b/c I didn't expect her part to be written as...willing, in any way, shape or form (and I type 'willing' there with some unease). Can you contextualize the clip I saw? Thanks.


----------



## Mini (Mar 16, 2006)

Jes said:


> The clip I saw had the feedee conversing with the feeder, and saying: hmmn, you must've put something different in this batch, it tastes saltier (or something like that).
> I was surprised b/c I didn't expect her part to be written as...willing, in any way, shape or form (and I type 'willing' there with some unease). Can you contextualize the clip I saw? Thanks.



As far as I know, she's willing because she's an idiot who doesn't realise the dude's trying to kill her.


----------



## Jes (Mar 16, 2006)

ah...i don't recall if you saw it (that's not said snarkily. you know i loves me some mini).

i couldn't help but laugh at the 'saltier' line, though. yeech.

I think he's feeding her a warm bleach milkshake, is what I think. And god knows I've seen THAT on screen a million times, by now.


----------



## Mini (Mar 16, 2006)

Jes said:


> ah...i don't recall if you saw it (that's not said snarkily. you know i loves me some mini).
> 
> i couldn't help but laugh at the 'saltier' line, though. yeech.
> 
> I think he's feeding her a warm bleach milkshake, is what I think. And god knows I've seen THAT on screen a million times, by now.



I can't help but recall a question from a talkie a few years back, "OK, I love giving my husband head, but is there any way to make his semen taste better?"

To this day I still think the best response would have been, "Try taking it through a different orifice."


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 16, 2006)

TallEnglishman said:


> ChubbyBlackSista, you need to edit your posts. And consider using punctuation. Otherwise it comes across as an ill thought out rant. Consider your poor reader, trying to make sense of what you're writing!



While I see your point, I enjoy ChubbyBlackSista's posts and writing style. SUPER personal.


----------



## love dubh (Mar 16, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> While I see your point, I enjoy ChubbyBlackSista's posts and writing style. SUPER personal.



Hey, James Joyce wrote in the same manner, and look at him! He's famous!


----------



## Littleghost (Mar 17, 2006)

Somehow I think Ulysses was more intentional than a hastily scrawled post. Interesting use of the quotation mark as an apostrophe, though.

I before E especially when Littleghost.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Mar 17, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> Hey, James Joyce wrote in the same manner, and look at him! He's famous!



yeah, but i doubt he was leading a crusade against grammar as we all know it.

ahh just joshin. i'm sure he was.

i'll see this movie just because, sometimes, i like watching crappy movies. not to mention this is one that twists an interest of mine beyond recognition.


----------



## Jes (Mar 17, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> Hey, James Joyce wrote in the same manner, and look at him! He's famous!


Also, dead. Just sayin'.


----------



## love dubh (Mar 17, 2006)

Jes said:


> Also, dead. Just sayin'.



I was going to point that out, as well as his gender, but then decided I was being too picky.

And I wasn't thinking of his masterwork Ulyssess, which my Irish father uses a prop for the low-end of his bed (like most people who endeavour to read Ulyssess); rather, I was likening her nonstop writing to Portrait of the Artist As A Young Man. Without the prostitutes and syphillis.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Mar 23, 2006)

while i like the movie as a whole, i does portay thoose who feed as dimented freaks who do it to see how long their feedee will last, if you watch the trailer on the website they say they are betting on how long they last. thats just sick


----------



## UberAris (Mar 23, 2006)

thats just sick


----------



## Red (Mar 23, 2006)

AWFUL! 

Crass, morbid and sickening springs to mind.

I am getting bored of all the 'shock-culture' films around right now.


What ever happened to a great story, amazing cast and a twist in the tale?

I am aching for a decent movie that gets my brain going


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 23, 2006)

Not to hijack the thread, but anyone ever been to a _Ulysses_ party?


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Mar 23, 2006)

@ Red 

Go see V for Vendetta, I loved it you might too.


----------



## UberAris (Mar 23, 2006)

V was godly...


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Mar 23, 2006)

UberAris said:


> V was godly...


it is my new favorite movie


----------



## UberAris (Mar 23, 2006)

I don't have a fav... but more like a wad of good movies I really like... that is definly being put in ths proverbal wad


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Mar 23, 2006)

im jsut a fan of anything that makes people think and re-examine how they look atthe world. Like read The Foundation Trillogy, it's amamzing.


----------



## Loscos (Mar 24, 2006)

I'll probably only watch it when its on late at night on channel 4 when I need to get to sleep but can't.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Mar 24, 2006)

i'll probibly get it from netflix when it hits DVD


----------



## lysh (Aug 21, 2007)

Jes said:


> The clip I saw had the feedee conversing with the feeder, and saying: hmmn, you must've put something different in this batch, it tastes saltier (or something like that).
> I was surprised b/c I didn't expect her part to be written as...willing, in any way, shape or form (and I type 'willing' there with some unease). Can you contextualize the clip I saw? Thanks.
> 
> 
> I think he's feeding her a warm bleach milkshake, is what I think. And god knows I've seen THAT on screen a million times, by now.




Michael was feeding Deirdre by funnel/tube at this point in the film, a thick white mix of 'bulking agent' and (as horrible as it sounds) the fat of his previous feedee victim, Lucy.... hence, it was TOO salty (Deidre's words). 

Also, she was not exactly a WILLING participant in the funnel/tube feeding. She DID resist it.


----------



## lysh (Aug 21, 2007)

shy guy said:


> I don't really care but....whats the big shock at the end?





****SPOILER WARNING****

The cop ends up starving Michael .... (I wont share the details or further spoil the ending for the rest)


----------



## Falling Boy (Aug 21, 2007)

Feed the movie? Why is it hungry? 

Haha I am so lame


----------



## lysh (Aug 21, 2007)

I've read this entire thread and sorry for bringing it up again for those of you who are "tired" of it... I guess you can just ignore it if you dont feel like replying..... anyhow, I own the film and have viewed it a couple of times and I would be interested in hearing from *those who have also seen the film*.

There is lots of negative critiques here about this film (and lots of speculation from those who haven't seen it) some of which I agree with.

The part of the film that I found most interesting was how Deidre and Michael's "feeding relationship" (for lack of a better term) was contrasted against the cop's "hetero relationship" (for lack of a better term). I found it interested in how Deidre and Michael's relationship (at the beginning of the film) was shown to be one of care and concern (e.g. when Michael was shown taking her vital signs and washing her, and even in the deleted scenes when he was reading to her).... this was (masterfully, I thought) contrasted against the cop's abusive relationship with his female partner. While Michael cared and tended to Deidre, the cop was mis-treating his partner. The sharp contrast tells the audience that "feeding relationships" (for lack of a better term) aren't necessarily 'bad ones' and so-called "normal hetero relationships" (for lack of a better term) can be full of abuse and harm. In other words, "feeding relationships" (for lack of a better term) aren't anymore _damaging/harmful_ than "non-feeding relationships" (for lack of a better term).

*Did anyone else get this from the film? Any thoughts?*

Aside: I *do* realize that Deidre and Michael's relationship was portrayed quite differently (dependent, sadistic, controlling etc.) at OTHER points in the movie.... I'm just referring to the montage near the beginning of the film.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 21, 2007)

OneFreeMan said:


> You're looking at this from too closed in a view. If you find bigger women attractive, you're not accepting them for who they are. If you think skinny women are hot, but don't criticize fat women, yes, you are size acceptant, but looking at pictures of fat women in lingerie, thats not accepting size, thats just satisfying a fetish.



If you find a skinny woman attactive and all of a sudden she puts on 50 pounds, and then you persuade her to go back to the way she was you'd be doing the same thing.


----------



## love dubh (Aug 21, 2007)

TSL, what's a Ulysses party?


----------



## wannabpiggy (Aug 21, 2007)

at first I was dismayed to watch a film that not only made me feel like some sort of freakshow, but was a tawdry attempt at shocking the mainstream w/ some variant of a horror film. 

I think in all honesty, it was a badly made film. 

say you wanted to make some sort of suspense about the subject, possibly using the gluttony example from "se7en". I do think there could have been a more (pardon the pun) tasteful production that would have passed as alright, and not so amazingly lame. 

aside from the bad makeup fatsuit, aside from the terrible acting, hell, despite the IQ decreasing ending, there was still an amazingly bad attempt at putting a film to show. 
I've denounced it repeatedly after seeing it, mainly b/c there wasn't enough work on the director's part to adequately give interest. and it isn't even the point of feederism/sadism/cannibalism(well, maybe), it's the fact that simply...

it was crap in a box. 

I LOVE film...I've probly watched more movies than you ever will try to in your lifetime, but, realize crap when you see it. 

I could go on and on, but...you get it. 
wbp.


----------



## wannabpiggy (Aug 21, 2007)

where you drink, curse joyce for writing this thick book that your professor made you read, smack people about the head w/ copies, and cry for ireland's literary prowess. 

or, something like that. 

I was an english major who drank that memory away.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Aug 21, 2007)

i STILL havent seen this...i'd love to rent it w/my gf one night, but i just recently told her about the whole WG fetish thing, and she reacted w/the "that's weird" attitude, so i don't think watching FEED w/her would be such a hot idea, considering she has NO idea of the extent of my WG fantasies.

but damn it, i wanna see it! it sounds like a B horror movie mixed w/feederism...sounds perfect to me.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 22, 2007)

TallEnglishman said:


> It's a MOO-VEE, peepul.  It'll either be entertaining, or not. That's ALL.



OK, point taken. 

FEED is a dull POS bit of torture porn. Yea.


----------



## BigJB1974 (Aug 22, 2007)

I think I might rent it myself to see what side I would take on this.


----------



## spookycute (Aug 24, 2007)

i have actually seen this movie. its really gross but i dont think it makes people who are fas and stuff look bad because it is so ridiculos and unrealistic that i dont think that anyone could take it seriously. haha! the villan is too over the top and the ending is pretty amazing. the womans fat suit is totally fake and the whole thing is just, well silly. either way its entertaining. i did recognize some of the people who were taken from the internet though. they blurred the faces out, ppssshhh! :doh:


----------



## lysh (Sep 10, 2007)

spookycute said:


> i have actually seen this movie. its really gross but i dont think it makes people who are fas and stuff look bad because it is so ridiculos and unrealistic that i dont think that anyone could take it seriously. haha! the villan is too over the top and the ending is pretty amazing. the womans fat suit is totally fake and the whole thing is just, well silly. either way its entertaining. i did recognize some of the people who were taken from the internet though. they blurred the faces out, ppssshhh! :doh:



I think you're onto something here in that it's TOO 'over the top' to be taken seriously. You're right that the villian(s0 (which in MY opinion is BOTH men) are not at all likable and b/c of that "people" can't relate to them and will therefore will assume this is a story of THRILLS rather than reality. I agree too, that it was (and is) an entertaining movie.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Sep 13, 2007)

No I never saw the movie


----------



## Kortana (Sep 13, 2007)

I actually thought the movie had great entertainment value -however- the little disclaimer at the beginning is not really fair.

The disclaimer states (somewhere along the lines of..) "Although the characters in this movie are ficticious there are concentual relationships like this one happening everyday in America".

Now- think for a second. We are exposed to this fetish everyday because we have open conversations about it on the weight board. And for those who know about it KNOW that those consentual relationships are not like the one in the movie. But if you are not exposed to the fetish or like me a few months ago had no idea it existed (its true..I didn't). What would you be thinking after seeing the movie AND the silly disclaimer at the beginning?

Personally- as entertaining as the movie was,it lost my 2 thumbs up all because of the stupid disclaimer.


----------



## Rebel (Sep 13, 2007)

TallEnglishman said:


> That's like saying SE7EN was meretricious because it presented psychotic murderers in a negative light.
> 
> Now that I've looked it up, I plan on using "meretricious" as often as I can in everyday conversation!
> 
> Thank you!!


----------



## Rebel (Sep 13, 2007)

gangstadawg said:


> great now everybody is gonna think that a FA is automatically a feeder.



I had the same reaction to the movie "BACKDRAFT"...
'Great! Now everybody is gonna think that a fireman is automatically an arsonist.'


----------



## shin_moyseku (Sep 14, 2007)

i saw it, like 4 months ago, piracy is good here in chile, lol


but the movie is not about a feeder, thare are 2 feedees there, ok they eat gain and become inmobile, but the guy is not a feeder, its like a psicho that really needs therapy, the script shows why he fatten up women to that point and honestly is a film that really offendded me and would offend every feeder and feedee over the planet

furthermore it can offend and disgust many ppl of considerable size that arent feedees and gainers.

if u see the movie, remember that is a police trhiller, not a feeding movie.


----------



## marlowegarp (Sep 14, 2007)

Piece of shit. 

But what about the imagery of- piece of shit.

Surely, the social ramifications are- piece of shit.

(We miss you, Bill...)


----------



## Russ2d (Sep 15, 2007)

> I guess I'm looking at things in a more optimistic view. A wise friend of mine once told me that there is no such thing as bad publicity. At one time I used to get really worked up when I saw fat women portraying themselves as gluttonous pigs in photos. It made me unbelievably uncomfortable thinking it reinforced stereotypes and people were going to think poorly of me, yada yada. But a show of hands here on how many FA's saw something like that for the first time and thought, "Omygod, WHERE DO I FIND THIS!!" and did a search and wound up here? If it didn't exist a lot of people would still be walking around thinking themselves deviant or defective because their preference doesn't add up. I remember seeing my first issue of Dimensions and thinking, "Look at these ladies, I could NEVER do that!"
> 
> I'm thinking along those same terms where FEED is concerned. Many will see it and come away thinking, "That movie sucked, I want my money back." While others will say, "Omygod, WHERE DO I FIND THIS!!" I feel bad for the simpletons who will think what they think. But if it were presented on a silver platter with parsley snips they would still think thusly, there's nothing you can do. But the word is out.



We think a lot a like Lilly. The more exposure the better.


----------



## unfront (Sep 17, 2007)

This is my first post here. Hi everyone!:bow: 

At any rate, I just have to throw in with just about everyone else, the movie is CRAP. Not only did they make a complete mockery of the life style, they movie as a movie was bad. I mean, really really BAD. Poor acting, bad script writing, half ass story telling....why would an Australian cop come to the United States to investigate? Even with fiction, I like it to still be believable. I am glad that I borrowed it and did not waste any amount of money on this lame film.


----------



## weetabix (Sep 17, 2007)

Film is a bit of a 'B movie'. Still worth watching once just for a laugh, there are some funny bit and it both men are villeins. A different and better film could have been made with the same ingredients. In the outtakes part of the DVD you see that the woman is actually a very attractive BBW. It would have been nice to see a before and after story with the Feeder and Feedee finding each other. The detective could have been the only villein with his obsession that the Feeder was feeding women to death. In order to make it into horror the Feeder was very poor at house keeping and insisted on feeding his new feedee on the fat boiled off from his dead feedee. Skip those bits and the couple become quite respectable. Also when it comes to actresses, there are fatter women waddling around the fast food places than the immobile character portrayed in the fatsuit. The TV show Little Britain have much bigger and more realistic fat suits and some serious feeding scenarios as the two fat women battle for the attentions of their FA man. 

So I think the film could have been made more Feeding friendly at the same time as being considered a horror film due to the actions of the detective.

Watch it.


----------



## Weejee (Sep 25, 2007)

I have wanted to see FEED for quite a while, but was too lazy to order it from Amazon when I had the chance. I'm not about to have it come to the house while Jeff is here....Maybe next month, when I can spend sometime by myself in East Greenbush.

I DID SEE CLIPS, HOWEVER, One of them contrasted the way the cop hit and buggered his standard-size girlfriend. Ick! But what the murderer was doing to Deidre when he was examining him and taking her blood pressure and writing it down, I found that really hot. Especially the way she said "ouch."

Does anyone know why the cop sometimes wears the paraphenalia of a Roman bishop? Or was that just me imagining it from seeing brief clips. I mean, the pink zuchetto?
Luv Weej


----------



## lysh (Sep 25, 2007)

Weejee said:


> Does anyone know why the cop sometimes wears the paraphenalia of a Roman bishop? Or was that just me imagining it from seeing brief clips. I mean, the pink zuchetto?
> Luv Weej



I've watched the movie 3 times and I have never noticed the cop wearing a "pink zuchetto" (which Wikipedia tells me is, "also called pileolus, is a small skullcap worn by clerics of the Roman Catholic Church and within Anglicanism") ... so I'm not sure what you're seeing in the clip. Could even be a scene that didn't make it into the movie? :blink:


----------



## exile in thighville (Sep 25, 2007)

lysh said:


> I've watched the movie 3 times



You poor dear


----------



## lysh (Sep 26, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> You poor dear



Oh, I assure you "dear" that it was entirely by CHOICE :bow: 
I wasn't strapped down or nuttin'  
Uh huh, uh huh


----------



## AussieDude (Sep 28, 2007)

Is there anywhere you can download this movie because I cant find it..


----------



## lysh (Sep 28, 2007)

AussieDude said:


> Is there anywhere you can download this movie because I cant find it..



I dont DL movies so I dont know about that... but I bought my copy from Ebay - There are several listings currently:

Item number: 250164056101
Item number: 140157749349
Item number: 110171530184 (Australia)
Item number: 190155937779 
Item number: 120165554297
Item number: 160161889229
Item number: 200156848082

(you can type/copy the item number into the SEARCH box)


----------



## My Favorite Headache (Sep 28, 2007)

Just got it on Netflix. It is pretty messed up.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Sep 29, 2007)

Still that picture is really getting me hot


----------



## Suze (Sep 29, 2007)

this is one of the most disgusting movies i have ever watched. and i have seen a LOT of horror movies.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 29, 2007)

susieQ said:


> this is one of the most disgusting movies i have ever watched. and i have seen a LOT of horror movies.



Batman & Robin was pretty bad though. Once Bitten with Jim Carey and Lauren Hutton _really _blew.


----------



## Suze (Sep 29, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Batman & Robin was pretty bad though. Once Bitten with Jim Carey and Lauren Hutton _really _blew.



yeah, after seeing movies like ichi the killer, cannibal holocaust, men behind the sun and the devil's rejects they definitely suck.


----------



## Clonenumber47 (Sep 18, 2009)

Well, where should I start?

I saw the film, yes. I am an avid Horror Movie Buff, a Film Student and aspiring film maker, and yes a feeder. So my analysis will be broken into three sub sections.

1. As a Horror Movie Fan - I loved the shock images and disgusting nature the film had to offer. It painted a real sociopath for a killer with a fetish for the overweight. Hats off for really grossing me out and making me squeem in my seat.

2. As a film Student/Maker - This is a prime example of what not to do while making a movie. Their plot and story development was all over the damn place. There was no one clear motive for the antagonist to do what he does, constantly changing motive and mentality (one moment he is just a feeder, the next he is organizing death bets, next he is really trying to kill them, next he is trying to carve them up and feed them to his next victim, lastly all because he wants to reincarnate "mom"?) I felt the writing for his character greatly weakened the movie. As well, our protagonist goes over the edge in his pursuit for "justice", yah, not enough real strain or stress on his character to push him to kidnapping and murder on his own. Lastly, our subject the feedee. Somehow is twisted and warped mentally to be completely diluted and submissive to the feeder, even after he goes nuts at the end. Some more back story behind her would have helped push that point. Her character had no development at all, which really put the final nail in the coffin for this flick. All in all, I rate it a 3 out of 10. 3 being generous for makeup effects.

3. As a feeder - I thought this movie would be eye candy and such for members of the community, based around some ideal of a horror film. After watching it, like many others on this thread, I hated how the film paints our community. I will admit that I was a closet feeder at the time the movie came out, and outed myself not long after (outting had nothing to do with the film).

Example of it's negative impact on our community:
I had told a friend I rented a bad movie after I watched it, told him it was a shitty movie I had thought was about cannibalism (trying to throw him off the trail). I told him not to rent it, told him it was awful, not worth the time or money. He rented it anyway, and watched it with his family. Not long after that, we had a very awkward conversation involving feederism. After the conversation, his whole family looked at me in a very different way. I can say with complete certainty, his family had no idea what feederism was before the film, and worse, they now associate me and my behavior with the actions of the psycho of this film. "Thanks FEED".

So, in my opinion, watch it, make your own judgments. But do your best to distance yourself from being directly associated with it.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 18, 2009)

Honestly? This film is too stupid to hate.


----------



## weetabix (Sep 18, 2009)

Clonenumber47 said:


> Well, where should I start?
> 
> I saw the film, yes. I am an avid Horror Movie Buff, a Film Student and aspiring film maker, and yes a feeder. So my analysis will be broken into three sub sections.
> 
> ...



The above is spot on. Well done SuperFA.

If they had made this film for the Feeder/Feedee audience then they could have made a really popular movie, a cult movie. Imagine how sexy this could have been if they had used stuff from the mind of a real Feedee.


----------



## Blackbean (Sep 18, 2009)

The 3 1/2 year old thread comes back to life, A horror movie should be about it, The Night Of The Living Dead Thread.


----------



## Totmacher (Sep 18, 2009)

pdgujer148 said:


> Honestly? This film is too stupid to hate.



IMHO, there's no such thing as, "too stupid to hate". Hate and pity can coexist quite nicely.


Suze said:


> yeah, after seeing movies like ichi the killer, cannibal holocaust, men behind the sun and the devil's rejects they definitely suck.



All gems of the screen. We should hang out sometime, maybe catch a flick  .


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Sep 18, 2009)

I actually own this movie believe it or not lol. I'm probably in the minority but I thought the movie was okay. Yes, it was overly done, but isn't the the movie industry in general? They go to extremes on lots of situations. Only reason I bought this movie anyway is because I love Alex O Loughlin (aka the killer) who may I add is very yummy in the movie...but aside from that....it was ehh. Not horribly offended by it, and not totally in love with it. It was just ehh for me.


----------



## roam929r (Sep 18, 2009)

What we resist persists.


----------



## leener38 (Sep 21, 2009)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> I actually own this movie believe it or not lol. I'm probably in the minority but I thought the movie was okay. Yes, it was overly done, but isn't the the movie industry in general? They go to extremes on lots of situations. Only reason I bought this movie anyway is because I love Alex O Loughlin (aka the killer) who may I add is very yummy in the movie...but aside from that....it was ehh. Not horribly offended by it, and not totally in love with it. It was just ehh for me.



I totally agree. It wasn't good enough to become a cult film, wasn't scary enough to be a horror film, and not detailed enough to appease a community. The subplot was useless, and the movie was merely a police procedural. And someone who didn't understand fetishes, got way too involved in the bad end of the spectrum... blah blah blah. 

It woulda been nice if the caretaker hadn't been a serial killer. Any feedee/foodee would have enjoyed a feeder who looked like Alex O'Loughlin!


----------



## DISPATCHER1673 (Sep 21, 2009)

I have had the movie on dvd for over a year now. got it off ebay. i love the idea of the movie , making skinny girls fat etc......... but i thought the movie was really bad , not what i expected.


----------



## buttbooger (Oct 8, 2009)

just saw the movie off netflix myself today. Yuck! The antagonist (Micheal) is worse than Jeffrey Dalmer. ew ew ew.
On top of that, the movie stigmatizes the fetish. (thumbs down on that)
But as far as the quality of the film(thriller/horror) about a B-; b/c it will scare/gross the bejeesus outta ya. yuck.


----------



## Blueyedevil173 (Oct 11, 2009)

Does anyone know of any other "mainstream" movies either completed or in production that center around feeding/fattening/gaining?

Le Grande Bouffet (sp?) is okay, but I don't speak French, and it's got some pretty dark undertones.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 13, 2009)

gangstadawg said:


> great now everybody is gonna think that a FA is automatically a feeder.



Wait...we are not?!?!?


----------

